# Do I need to buy conversion kit in order to side-car crib?



## apbooklover04 (Aug 25, 2011)

I want to start off by saying that we don't really plan to use our convertible crib as a toddler bed or full-size bed. We only got a convertible one b/c we've heard those are best for side-carring. Is it really necessary to buy the conversion kit to make it work? I hate to spend $50 on a kit that only has 2 pieces, one of which is just a railing to make sure the toddler doesn't fall out (which we wouldn't even need in a sidecar arrangement).


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

from what i understand from using my crib sidecar red that it is the lower side rail that they use for the toddler bed that let you take off the side you need to in order to side car it. thankfully in my cribs case it came with it, i had to set it up with that low beam on one side and it worked like a charm.

oh and mind the gap! we used a pierce of very firm foam squeezed in-between the crib and our bed to span the two, that seem to work nice and we had the back side of the crib pushed right agaist the wall with out kingsize bed keeping it there, if you can squeeze it very secure, you can get some stepping and lash the two together so that they can't work apart from each other.

welcome to MDC! i see you have been here for a while but this is your first post, hope i helped!


----------



## apbooklover04 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

It depends on the crib. Many cribs you can take the 4th side off and there is no conversion kit needed-- the 3 sides are stable. Some other cribs are not stable when the 4th side is off and need something there to brace the 2 short sides together. If you are allowed to use the crib as a toddler bed with no railing and no extra pieces, then you don't need a conversion kit. Look at the directions and see if you are using it as a toddler bed without a rail-- do you need any other parts?


----------

